# [SOLVED] SMBPrinter share: Printers and Faxes folder missing

## ocin

I have some shared printers on a Samba server ([printers]) with a [print$] share for the printer drivers.

When browsing \\pdc on a Windows XP 32bit client I can see all the printers listed there but the "Printers and Faxes" folder is missing.

This forces me to use rundll32 pruntui.dll foobar in cmd.exe for the initial printer setup and driver upload.

Under Win 7 I can click "Show remote printers" on \\pdc, which works.

Why I don't see the "Printers and Faxes" folder in XP?

When I google for this I only see posts people who want that folder removed - I don't have it but would like to.

Spoolss is enabled of course.

It could be possible that some setting on the XP clients is causing this.

Advice appreciated.

Thanks.Last edited by ocin on Fri Mar 02, 2012 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ocin

Gah, I have found the cause.

My XP-Install-CD is removing the [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RemoteComputer\NameSpace\{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}] registry key which is for automatically finding remote printers and shares.

----------

